# Von S7-1200 auf KNX-Bus



## buffi4711 (23 April 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne von einer S7-1200 auf eine Haussteuerung mit KNX-Bus zugreifen.
Auf dem Markt gibt es da ja einige Gateway’s. Taugen die was oder wie kann ich sonst z.B. Profinet an KNX bringen?


----------



## pvbrowser (30 April 2018)

Ein PC als Gateway wäre eine Möglichkeit,
denn s7-1200 <-> PC und KNX-Bus <-> PC sind kein Problem.
Das Gateway kann man selber programmieren, wenn man Bibliotheken sowohl für S7 als auch KNX Kommunikation hat. 

PS: Der PC kann auch weitere Aufgaben, wie HMI übernehmen.


----------



## pvbrowser (30 April 2018)

Gerade sehe ich, dass Siemens auch Gateways anbietet:
https://support.industry.siemens.co...on-with-s7-cpu-via-knx-gateway?dti=0&lc=en-WW


----------



## buffi4711 (2 Mai 2018)

Hallo,
ja ist nicht von Siemens und nicht ganz preiswert, je nach dem welche Anzahl an Daten gesendet werden müssen.
Wir haben jetzt mal bei Wachendorf ein Muster von deren Gateway bestellt, soll in cah 4 Wochen hier sein. Werde dann darüber berichten.


----------



## buffi4711 (30 Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

  so wir haben jetzt das Gateway gekauft und in Betrieb. Nach mehrfachem Kontakt zum Wachendorf Support, der immer sehr kompetent und freundlich geholfen hat, funktioniert alles wie gewollt.
  Wenn man die Konfigurationssoftware erst mal verstanden hat ist es sehr schnell und einfach zu konfigurieren. Anfängliche Probleme konnten nach Update auf aktuelle Version der Konfig-Software auch behoben werden.
  Mein Fazit bis heute: Zwar nicht ganz preiswert, aber deutlich günstiger und flexibler als alles über Sensor/Aktor Ebene auszutauschen. Also sehr zu empfehlen!
  Ist auch für Größere Anlagen geeignet.


----------



## Tommi (3 Juli 2018)

Hallo buffi,

hast Du die Typenbezeichnung von diesem Gateway?
Danke.


----------



## kürbis85 (25 September 2018)

KNX-Kommunkation über KNXnet/IP mit Siemens S7-1500/S7-1200; TIA-Portal


----------

